# Daiwa MG-Serie



## Hecht100+ (4. Februar 2020)

Die Daiwa MG7050H ist eine sogenannte Graphit-Rolle, welche am Ende des letzten Jahrtausends sehr modern waren.





Da ich heute morgen eine Stunde Zeit hatte, habe ich mir mal die Daiwa MG7050H vorgenommen. Sie brauchte mal wieder neues Fett und so habe ich sie auseinander genommen.






Danach habe ich sie gereinigt und mit neuem Fett und Oel versehen. Diese Rolle ist seit Mitte der neunziger Jahre bei mir, sie soll ab 1993 verkauft worden sein.
Ich habe sie damals für das Pilkangeln in Südnorwegen gekauft.









Hier noch zwei Bilder ihrer Rücklaufsperre, das metallene Zahnrad und die passende Sperre sind sehr massiv ausgeführt, wobei sich die Sperre dann am Gehäuse gegen ein Stück Graphitkunststoff abstützt, in meinen Augen ein absoluter Schwachpunkt.





Hier noch ein Bild ihres Innenlebens im fast zusammengebautem Zustand.
Das Schnurlaufröllchen wurde natürlich auch neu gefettet.











So sieht sie aus, wenn sie wieder komplett ist.

Technische Daten:

Kugellager:1
Übersetzung: 1 : ca. 4,2
Spulenfassung : 220 mtr - 0,50 mm
Heckbremse
anklappbare Kurbel
Bügel nicht anklappbar
Made in Thailand
Besonderheit: Die Spule der Shakespeare Ambidex 2450 passt auch

Und hier noch ein Foto meiner drei 7000er Daiwas, 7000C Silver, 7000 D Black Diamond und 7050 MG






Das auseinander Bauen, neu Fetten und Oelen und wieder zusammen setzen dauerte weniger als das Schreiben dieses Berichtes.
Die Bremse ist diesmal nicht mit gemacht worden, da ich diese erst im letzten Jahr kontrolliert hatte.


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2020)

Moin, was heißt der Bügel ist nicht anklappbar?
Und auch wie sich die RL- Sperre gegen das Gehäuse abstützt ist mir unklar. Kann sein, dass ich gerade einem Denkfehler unterliege, aber reicht es nicht wenn die Sperrklinke in das Zahnrad greift ohne sich überhaupt am Gehäuse zu stützen? (Von der kleinen Feder zum Drehen der Klinke Mal abgesehen, aber da wirken wohl keine ernsten Kräfte?)

Dank und Gruß


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2020)

Ich merke gerade, ich habe schon Ewigkeiten keine Klinken-RL-Sperre mehr live gesehen, außer die Backup-Pawls meiner Multis, und da dreht die Klinke frei, ohne sich irgendwo zu stützen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Februar 2020)

@jkc Ich stelle dir mal ein anderes Bild ein, da ist es besser drauf zu sehen. Ist leider nicht ganz scharf, deshalb hatte ich es nicht genommen. Oben über der Sperrhebel sieht man den kleinen Block, wo sich der Sperrhebel  mit gegen abstützt.






Und der Bügel ist nicht wie z.B. bei der Ambidex beim Transport gegen das Gehäuse runterklappbar, er hat also keine Transportstellung.


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2020)

Jo, danke, so habe ich es nach etwas grübeln und betrachten Deiner Bilder vermutet. Ich denke da liegen aber keine größeren Kräfte an, theoretisch müsste das auch ohne diesen Gehäuseknubbel funktionieren, oder nicht?
M.M. ist das nur ne Einbauhilfe, dass die Klinke nicht überschlägt wenn das Zahnrad nicht aufgesteckt ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Februar 2020)

Ja, im Nachhinein betrachtet wird die meiste Kraft wohl über die Schraube aufgefangen werden.


----------



## Dübel (4. Februar 2020)

Nun ja, diese jungen Dinger immer ... nicht so mein Fall. Dennoch aber ein schöner Bericht! Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Februar 2020)

Einen großen Dank fürs einstellen deiner Berichte 
Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen was es heißt einen Bericht zu verfassen, das Zerlegen und neu aufbauen macht mehr Spaß wie das überwinden einen Beitrag zu verfassen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juli 2020)

Bin gerade durch Google auf diesen Thread gestossen, da ich auch eine MG7050H in meinem Bestand habe, die, wie es der Zufall will, neu gefettet werden muss.
Wie praktisch und Danke für die Anleitung, @Hecht100+


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2020)

@Brandungsbrecher 
Danke für die Rückmeldung, dann macht das Schreiben solcher Berichte noch mal so richtig Spaß.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

Die Serie hatte auch noch eine kleinere Schwester namens EG.

Die EG hatte kein Kugellager und auch keine anklappbare Kurbel, Farbkleid war Schwarz/grün.

Waren meine ersten Rollen nach der Wende und haben etliche dicke Aale und Zander problemlos gezogen.

_Daiwa Katalog 1990 UK_


So im Nachgang gesehen ist die Bremse dieser beiden Serien mit das schlimmste was Daiwa je einer Heckbremsrolle verpasst hat. Wenn jemand mal wissen will wie sich wirklich eine ruckelnde Bremse anfühlt, dann soll er mal diese Rollen in die Hand nehmen. Alles andre ruckelt nicht, diese hier schon.


----------

